# fighter fish had been attacked.



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

my male fighter has been attacked and has had half of his fins eaten. i was just wondering if he is goin to die or they will grow back and he will be ok??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What other fish is he housed with?


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

its a chiclid thats done it...which the man in the store said is fine..but reading up on the internet it clearly isnt


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mandiibabez said:


> its a chiclid thats done it...which the man in the store said is fine..but reading up on the internet it clearly isnt


Sadly not.

If you dont rehouse him, theres a good chance he will be killed.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

im goin to get rid of the cichlids, because i have other fish in the tank and on the net it says cichlids should only be on there own ...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mandiibabez said:


> im goin to get rid of the cichlids, because i have other fish in the tank and on the net it says cichlids should only be on there own ...


What species do you have?


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

got a female fighter, some catfish a plec and 4 other 1st not sure what they are.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to keep various cichlids. They dont always mix well with other fish.

Some petshops dont know what they are doing in regards to fish keeping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd seperate him from the rest of them for the time being, that is all you can do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

What type of cichlid do you have? A photo would be useful.

For the time being I would separate the fish into different aquariums. The fish will recover however there may still be some damage to the fins and it will depend on certain factors such as water quality. You could also add a small amount of API melafix.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

As others have already said, I'd separate the male fighter into a tank on his own to recover. 
Also, as far as I'm aware its not recommended to keep male and female fighters together on a permanent basis as they will... well, fight...


----------

